# 1988 Husquvarna 50 modifications



## Tclow1518 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi all,
I bought a 1988 Husquvarna 50 and want to mod it I don’t mind some extra modifications to make stuff work.I am new to the 2 stroke world but not new to motors and mechanical stuff.

Is there a 46mm cylinder and Piston that will fit (I heard about different crank case sizes) ?

Carb rebuild or is there a larger carb?

Muffler build or porting ?

Port and polishing ?
Thanks !


----------

